# Au Guessing Contest



## EDI Refining

Guess and Prediction will be accepted until Wednesday Nov 9th 11:59pm

Please print your name and your guess

Any edited post will be disqualified

We are predicting the Au afternoon Fix for Wednesday November 30th

I will be using Kitcos london PM fix

Member that is closest to the Nov 30th PM Fix + or - will win

Prize supplied and hand made by "Skippy" on the forum
Sterling Silver Womens Braclet


----------



## micronationcreation

Euan Ballantyne $1905.10


----------



## patnor1011

Pat 1888


----------



## qst42know

Chris 1823.50.


----------



## grim

jim 1796.58


----------



## niteliteone

Tom C. $1845


----------



## artart47

Art Prusener "$1,953.18"


----------



## Claudie

Claudie $1735.29

Edited to add name. Does this disqualify me? :shock:


----------



## martyn111

martyn $1773.38


----------



## EDI Refining

User names and guesses , so it's easier to compose a final list from lowest to highest


----------



## seawolf

Mark Brown 1954.51


----------



## drennanami

William Drennan 1,702


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Barren Realms 007 $1805.00


----------



## skippy

skippy $1690

Peter, unless I made and gave you that bracelet in a state of waking trance, it must have been another.


----------



## jimmydolittle

Jim: $1557.


----------



## darshevo

Darshevo 1860.50


----------



## sena

sena $1667 :roll:


----------



## glondor

glondor 1963


----------



## jmdlcar

jmdlcar $1799.43


----------



## andrew john

Andrew John $1750.51


----------



## kuma

$1776 Kuma (Chris :mrgreen: )


----------



## etack

etack 1743.00


Eric


----------



## EDI Refining

edi gold $1804.99


----------



## donl001

Don $1717


----------



## dlmatthews72

Dave Matthews $1972


----------



## Rodthrower18

Floyd 1825.76 :shock:


----------



## Noxx

Noxx => $2000 

I like to dream


----------



## Claudie

Noxx said:


> Noxx => $2000
> 
> I like to dream



Is that USD or Canadian?


----------



## skeeter629

skeeter629 - $1726.43


----------



## andees78

andees78 1799 USD


----------



## Noxx

USD of course 8)


----------



## goldenchild

gchild $1650.55


----------



## escrap

E-scrap 1828.50


----------



## Ocean

Ocean: $1751


----------



## gore113

gore113 $1985.13


----------



## Silver Handle

Silver Handle $1801


----------



## TXWolfie

Rich $1757


----------



## micronationcreation

> Guess and Prediction will be accepted until Sunday Nov 9th 11:59pm


isn't wednesday the 9th?


----------



## notch

micronationcreation said:


> Guess and Prediction will be accepted until Sunday Nov 9th 11:59pm
> 
> 
> 
> isn't wednesday the 9th?
Click to expand...


He uses a Canadian Calendar.... :mrgreen:


----------



## dsv

dave $1739.00


----------



## joem

notch said:


> micronationcreation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess and Prediction will be accepted until Sunday Nov 9th 11:59pm
> 
> 
> 
> isn't wednesday the 9th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He uses a Canadian Calendar.... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


LOL Yeah we also use daylight savings week, it's about 3 days shorter than the average month during every opposite leap year to the lunar cycle.
Using these calculation variables minus the time of day I was born my guess is
$1789.53
I also consulted with my psychic fish for advice on how to connect cable to my igloo.


----------



## kelly

Kelly $1763.50


----------



## samuel-a

samuel-a - 2011$


----------



## metatp

I'll try $1814. metatp

Tom


----------



## Joeforbes

JoeForbes $2200


----------



## wmiliff

wmiliff 1792.01


----------



## wrecker45

wrecker45 $1804.40


----------



## Geo

Jeff $1,810.00


----------



## philddreamer

Philddreamer, $1,837.45

Phil


----------



## willto

willto $1843


----------



## RikkiRicardo

$1869


----------



## Grassbur

Grassbur $1,908.75


----------



## Geo

LOL Yeah we also use daylight savings week, it's about 3 days shorter than the average month during every opposite leap year to the lunar cycle.
Using these calculation variables minus the time of day I was born my guess is
$1789.53
I also consulted with my psychic fish for advice on how to connect cable to my igloo.[/quote]

know how to catch a polar bear?go ice fishing and cut a hole in the ice and wait for a polar bear to come up looking for fish,then run up from behind and kick him in the ice hole.


----------



## philddreamer

Geo, have you been smoking them banana peelings... again!? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Geo

who can afford bananas? :lol:


----------



## s2550

s2550 $1,894.62 (suzi)


----------



## wrecker45

my igloo melted yesterday. and my insurance wont cover it. :mrgreen:


----------



## jaythenutz

nunes J. aka jaythenutz 1832


----------



## RikkiRicardo

Sorry

RikkiRicardo $1869


----------



## stihl88

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> stihl88 $1734.28 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Harold_V

A point of interest. 
Has anyone noticed that gold doesn't move in odd cents? 

Harold


----------



## Geo

maybe the government stepping up the effort of removing the penny from circulation. :shock:


----------



## Claudie

Harold_V said:


> A point of interest.
> Has anyone noticed that gold doesn't move in odd cents?
> 
> Harold



Interesting observation Harold. I never noticed that before. :|


----------



## TXWolfie

Palladium $1625 
gchild $1650.55
sena $1667
skippy $1690
William Drennan 1,702
Don $1717
skeeter629 - $1726.43
stihl88 $1734.28
Claudie $1735.29
dave $1739.00
etack 1743.00
Andrew John $1750.51
Ocean: $1751
Rich $1757
Kelly $1763.50
martyn $1773.38
$1776 Kuma
$1789.53 Geo
joem $1789.53
wmiliff 1792.01
jim 1796.58
andees78 1799 USD
jmdlcar $1799.43
Silver Handle $1801
wrecker45 $1804.40
edi gold $1804.99
Barren Realms 007 $1805.00
Jeff $1,810.00
$1814. metatp
Chris 1823.50
Floyd 1825.76
E-scrap 1828.50
nunes J. aka jaythenutz 1832
Philddreamer, $1,837.45
willto $1843
Tom C. $1845
Darshevo 1860.50
RikkiRicardo $1869
Pat 1888
s2550 $1,894.62 (suzi)
Euan Ballantyne $1905.10
Grassbur $1,908.75
Art Prusener "$1,953.18
Mark Brown 1954.51
glondor 1963
Dave Matthews $1972
gore113 $1985.13
Noxx => $2000 
samuel-a - 2011$
JoeForbes $2200

Re-edited and copied and pasted from Geo ... Re-edited again to add Palladium (slowpoke :lol: )


----------



## Geo

TXWolfie said:


> gchild $1650.55
> sena $1667
> skippy $1690
> William Drennan 1,702
> Don $1717
> skeeter629 - $1726.43
> stihl88 $1734.28
> Claudie $1735.29
> dave $1739.00
> etack 1743.00
> Andrew John $1750.51
> Ocean: $1751
> Rich $1757
> Kelly $1763.50
> martyn $1773.38
> $1776 Kuma
> $1789.53 Geo
> joem $1789.53
> wmiliff 1792.01
> jim 1796.58
> andees78 1799 USD
> jmdlcar $1799.43
> Silver Handle $1801
> wrecker45 $1804.40
> edi gold $1804.99
> Barren Realms 007 $1805.00
> Jeff $1,810.00
> $1814. metatp
> Chris 1823.50
> Floyd 1825.76
> E-scrap 1828.50
> nunes J. aka jaythenutz 1832
> Philddreamer, $1,837.45
> willto $1843
> Tom C. $1845
> Darshevo 1860.50
> RikkiRicardo $1869
> Pat 1888
> s2550 $1,894.62 (suzi)
> Euan Ballantyne $1905.10
> Grassbur $1,908.75
> Art Prusener "$1,953.18
> Mark Brown 1954.51
> glondor 1963
> Dave Matthews $1972
> gore113 $1985.13
> Noxx => $2000
> samuel-a - 2011$
> JoeForbes $2200
> 
> *****There is a tie between Joem and Geo of 1789.53 but Joem posted first*****



actually my guess was $1810, your looking at a quote i messed up on from Joem. sorry TXWolfie for the confusion.


----------



## joem

I wondered if we would have to split the prize
lol


----------



## Claudie

joem said:


> I wondered if we would have to split the prize
> lol


I don't think you have to worry about that, I am the only one that guessed $1735.29....I know, it's an odd number of cents :|


----------



## Palladium

$1625 :mrgreen:


----------



## EDI Refining

no more guesses 

thanks for posting all the guesses

good luck everyone !


----------



## EDI Refining

PM FIX $1746

Etack @ $1743 Wins

Please send me your address via PM


----------



## Claudie

Congratulations Etack!


----------



## etack

WOW!!!

Thanks edi gold I will send that PM 


Eric


----------



## kuma

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
Congratulations Etack! Nice work chief! 8)  
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## shyknee

congrats Etack
I hope you enjoy that bracelet I made for EDI to run this contest.

PS please don't melt or dissolve it :lol: :lol:


----------

